# immer wieder PIZZAPLAUDER.........



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2005)

......der winter kommt, die abende werden länger und die radeinheiten kürzer. zeit sich mal wieder ne kleine fettschicht anzufuttern. wir wollen ja über den winter kommen   und damit auch der letzte noch anständig mit seinen vorräten planen kann. gehts wieder los:

TERMIN:

*FREITAG   28.10.05*

Ort:

*Vecchia Osteria Rieter/Ecke Rückertstr.*

Zeit:

* 19 Uhr*

hier können dann auch gleich die ersten winterpokalgemeinschaftstourenausfahrten in teamübergreifender form geplant werden.

es stehen am programm:

- Team Kaisergschmarri organisiert ein Wintergrillen bei schnee

die anderen Frankenteams mögen sich bitte auch spezialitäten überlegen   

bis dann coffee


P.S. bitte wieder kurz ein "hier" damit ich den Tisch bestellen kann


----------



## showman (10. Oktober 2005)

HIER

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (10. Oktober 2005)

Hier, 

ich bin dabei. Komme allerdings eventuell etwas später.   

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Riddick (10. Oktober 2005)

Hier (99%)

Riddick


----------



## showman (10. Oktober 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Hier (99%)
> 
> Riddick


Na Gott sei Dank, er moch uns nu    (obwohl des eine % wo fehlt)

Gruß Showman


----------



## DaHype (10. Oktober 2005)

Fraglich, weil ich von 24- 28 Oktober in Koblenz bin (überbetriebliche) aber ich wil ich will ich will     

mfg Dirk


----------



## Mr.hardtail (11. Oktober 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> Fraglich, weil ich von 24- 28 Oktober in Koblenz bin (überbetriebliche) aber ich wil ich will ich will
> 
> mfg Dirk



Und wehe du bekommst mir den Canyonvirus in Koblenz, dann ist aber was los.    

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## sideshowbob (11. Oktober 2005)

hier + ein fünftes zeichen


----------



## Riddick (11. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na Gott sei Dank, er moch uns nu


Klar, warum auch nicht.    Werd' morgen gleich mal nach der Arbeit den Moritzberg angreifen, und anfangen, meine Form für nächstes Jahr zu verbessern.   



> (obwohl des eine % wo fehlt)


Das fehlende Prozent teilt sich auf in einen Geburtstag, den ich gerne boykotieren würde und in den Freitag an sich, der eigentlich für meine bessere Hälfte "reserviert" ist.   

Riddick


----------



## DaHype (11. Oktober 2005)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Und wehe du bekommst mir den Canyonvirus in Koblenz, dann ist aber was los.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias




klar .. ich hab denen gerade geschrieben, ob ich mal Probefahren darf,   
naja man ist ja nicht alle Tage in Koblenz

bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt!

mfg Dirk


----------



## blacksurf (11. Oktober 2005)

werde auch da sein  
so ne PIZZA lass ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (11. Oktober 2005)

2x hier


----------



## Hörn-Rider (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muß mich jetzt auch mal als eifriger, fränkischer Mitleser, aber wenig -schreiber, outen. 
Damit sich das ändert, würde ich gerne am nächsten Pizzaplauder teilnehmen.
Mox kennt mich vielleicht von meinem kurzen Auftritt an der alten Veste Anfang des Jahres. Ansonsten les ich immer von Euren Ausritten, aber nie hats geklappt.

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir nen platz mitreserviert.   

@.slayer.: bzgl. Canyon-Infezierung: Du solltest Bedenken das die Inkubationszeit sehr lange und leidhaft sein kann. Treten aber die ersten Symptome auf fällt man in einen leichten Rauschzustand.   

Gruß Hörn-Driver


----------



## DaHype (13. Oktober 2005)

ich darf ich darf ich darf ..........

................ne pers. Lokalrunde fahren   

dabei verricht ich gleich mal den Auftrag SpeedrunnerAsphalt fürn Matthias und schau mir die RR an 

mfg DIrk


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Oktober 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> ich darf ich darf ich darf ..........
> 
> ................ne pers. Lokalrunde fahren
> 
> ...



Genau, schau mal Spaß halber.  

Viel Spaß und schöne Tage in Koblenz

wünscht 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,.....
> 
> 
> Ich würd mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir nen platz mitreserviert.
> ...




bist eingeplant ;-)

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (17. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bist eingeplant ;-)
> 
> coffee



subba danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Thomas (18. Oktober 2005)

Bin auch wieder mit von der partie,
bring auch wieder den noch nicht zwangsregestrierten mit und noch nen Radler.

Cu
Thomas


----------



## karstenenh (18. Oktober 2005)

hier​

wenn auch wohl immer noch mit Gipsarm   

Bis denne
HULK


----------



## fritzn (20. Oktober 2005)

Leider nicht!

Daddy feiert am Samstag Geburtstag, und ich bin Freitag schon zuhause...
Und daher geht auch der Niteride net.

Alles jammerschade, aber es klappt schon nochmal irgendwann wieder.
Viel Spaß Euch dann!

Fritz


Ach ja, wer will (in eigener Sache):

Am Samstag 22. ist ja die Lange Nacht der Wissenschaften.
Auch die Grafik-Designer der Akademie der Bildenden Künste wissen was und schmeissen eine kleine Party/Vernissage/Lounge.
Natürlich auch die anderen Fachbereiche.
Wer Lust hat, kommt gerne mit dem Standard-Ticket rein und hin (10 , inkl. Shuttles und VGN, ermäßigt 7  - Bus Nr. 666;-)) und kuckt zeitgenössische Video-Positionen oder hängt einfach etwas rum und trinkt ein Bier mit mir (am besten SMSen).

--

LNdW - Startseite


----------



## Mr.Chili (21. Oktober 2005)

...........ich glaub es ist ein HIER


----------



## weichling (25. Oktober 2005)

noch ein 

_HIER!!!_

Bis Freitag.

weichling

TEAM KAISERGSCHMARRI !


----------



## showman (26. Oktober 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein
> 
> _HIER!!!_
> 
> ...


Ey, hab isch große Schraube, ey brauschd du   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (27. Oktober 2005)

so meine damen und herren,

tisch ist reserviert    für morgen 19 uhr in der vecchia im nichtraucher bereich.

bis dann, freu mich


coffee


----------

